

Pmarca Tweets as Blog Posts - vnaylon
http://pmarcatweetsasblogposts.tumblr.com

======
nlh
This is useful, and interesting, and a good read.

My question: Twitter feels like totally the wrong platform for his thoughts. I
know, I know, "it is what you make of it", but this feels a bit like a round
peg into a square hole.

Why doesn't Marc just publish thoughts on Tumblr / Medium / Facebook /
Wordpress / etc?

Just feels like this blog (and thread) is unnecessary....we're now at the
point where someone compiles someone else's 140-character tidbits into a
cohesive point, and we're all thankful for it. Kinda weird.

~~~
visakanv
Marc used to blog beautifully, many of his posts are available at
[http://www.pmarchive.com](http://www.pmarchive.com). Right now I'm guessing
he posts tweets because it's most convenient for him, and he has more
important things to do with his time. So he lets others do the boring, tedious
work of formatting his thoughts for him.

It all works out, ultimately. If it saves Marc a few minutes, it's probably
worth it for him.

I've been meaning to do something similar for all of Elon Musk's interviews,
but... I don't have the time, either. I have all the data sitting pretty in my
Evernote but it needs some real brainwork-led-formatting.

------
waterlesscloud
Is Twitter one of the best run companies ever?

I accept I'm probably wrong, but my feeling is that Twitter is on the wrong
course. Not that they won't be successful in the direction that they're
heading, just that they won't be nearly as successful as they could have been.
It feels to me like they've lost track of their central appeal.

Yeah, I know that's vague and not much to hang onto. I should probably try to
figure out what I really mean by it.

~~~
grinich
They've probably just changed focus for a while.

Remember when Google was run by Eric Schmidt? Different vibe, but the company
needed it at that stage.

I don't think Twitter has necessarily closed any of the doors of earlier
opportunities. If you think about them on the scale of IBM/HP/Apple, it's
still early.

------
njohnw
Also really valuable are his blog posts from 2007/2008\. He's since took his
blog down but they're archived here:
[http://blog.jedchristiansen.com/pmarcaarchive/pmarca-
archive...](http://blog.jedchristiansen.com/pmarcaarchive/pmarca-archive-has-
moved-here/)

~~~
presty
or.. [http://pmarchive.com/](http://pmarchive.com/)

------
nrao123
Dude - this is so brilliant! Was just going through pmarca's tweets yesterday
& was thinking "damn- I wish somebody can convert this into a blog post" .

Thank you!

Let me know if you need help. I can pick a day of the week & help
transcribe/collate that days tweets!

------
kevando
Love this. Largely cause I started following him right when I joined twitter
and thought I was going crazy. Have I been ignoring this guys' tweets all this
time or did he really just go from zero to 100?

~~~
tlrobinson
He's had a dormant account since 2007 but picked it up Jan 1 this year:
[http://i.imgur.com/LejqDQ5.png](http://i.imgur.com/LejqDQ5.png)

~~~
grinich
He also hangs out on HN occasionally...
[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=pmarca](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=pmarca)

------
patmcguire
"Rule 613: People either grow into big jobs, or swell into them"

I don't understand this at all.

~~~
IvyMike
Asked on twitter what he meant by 'swell', @pmarca replied "I mean personality
change - ego, hubris. Stop listening. Start feeling entitled."

[https://twitter.com/pmarca/status/425378431283384320](https://twitter.com/pmarca/status/425378431283384320)

------
OoTheNigerian
This is great work.

Like others have pointed out, blogging might have been better especially since
tweeter is fleeting. When it is gone, it is gone (mostly). Storify's usecase
is for putting different tweets from different timelines/times into a coherent
flow.

I concede that twitter removes the friction of saying "Let me write a blogpost
and think of a title". Maybe a new proper blog theme that makes title
optional? I know Tumbr does something like this.

Another idea might be to modify the compose section of Twitter like buffer
does [http://imgur.com/PbpisGh](http://imgur.com/PbpisGh). If you click the
"longer than a tweet -LTAT " check box, You have more than 140 characters"
say, 1000 characters?

When you click publish 3 things happen.

1\. You automatically publish a Tweet with a link to the the post. ala
longtweets

2\. You have a post published on your normal blog. Maybe without a title

3\. Your whole post can be read in within Twitter using Twitter card support.

PS: I wrote about Twitter spoiling coherent thought here
[http://oonwoye.com/2013/07/20/twitter-vs-
blogging/](http://oonwoye.com/2013/07/20/twitter-vs-blogging/)

~~~
riffraff
FWIW, google plus does this right I believe.

------
morganb180
This is awesome.

------
ndreckshage
isnt this what storify is for?

------
ableal
I like the post at the bottom,
[http://pmarcatweetsasblogposts.tumblr.com/post/73631082205/m...](http://pmarcatweetsasblogposts.tumblr.com/post/73631082205/measure-
performance-with-paired-metrics-for-best) , which starts with:

 _" "" The problem with arbitrary metrics in complex situations — they tend to
backfire. Give emergency services drivers rigid response time metrics, and
they’ll tend to stay close in to urban centers. Surprise!

Andy Grove had the answer: For every metric, there should another “paired”
metric that addresses adverse consequences of the first metric. Many companies
and especially governments violate this principle continuously, and are
startled by the result — every time. """_

This last bit - Grove's paired metrics - does not seem nearly as widely known
as it probably should be.

